# DCS 832 Went crazy



## gmrules (May 26, 2008)

This AM I woke up to my alarm blaring. DCS 16 Zone 832. Trouble was blinking, I have LED on panels, NO LCD display

I have a few issues, 

1- I cannot find the key for then panel, any idea where I can get one? do I have to drill it out? if so where do I get a new lock?

2- The keypad was not responding at all I have 2 nothing

3- I cannot U guessed it, recall my master code (I think coul dbe b/c keypads not responding not sure though) If I cannto what can I do?

4- How in the world do I troublshoot It just went off was not even set

Thanks
George


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi George, A very warm welcome to TSF

Unfortunately we cannot help in circumnavigating security systems of any kind. It is against the Form Rules.

I suggest that you call on the installation company or Google "DCS 16 Zone 832"
User handbook
Sorry that we cannot help in your very first post, but please do keep visiting TSF. We may be able to help you next time.

Regards
Donald


----------

